# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  detrabilità iva autoveicoli

## studio2010

Buongiorno a tutti. 
Se un titolare di partita iva artigiano acquista un'autovettura il costo è interamente indeducibile vero? L'iva invece si può detrarre al 40% ? Oppure non si detrae? E per le spese di carburante, manutenzione, lavaggio ecc... ?
Inoltre se l'autoveicolo fosse stato acquistato prima del 2006, con quale percentuale detraggo l'iva sui suddetti costi citati inerenti la gestione dell'autovettura?  
Per i professionisti invece come funziona? detraibilità al 25% del costo e 40% dell' iva? Stesso per i costi di carburante, manutenzione ecc...? E se l'auto fosse stata acquistata prima del 2006? Stesse aliquote o differenti? 
Grazie anticipatamente per l'aiuto. :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

In questo stesso forum se ne è parlato fino alla nausea  :Smile:  
E' sempre conveniente, prima di inserire nove discussioni, scorrerlo per verificare che non ci sia già la soluzione al proprio problema ! 
ciao   

> Buongiorno a tutti. 
> Se un titolare di partita iva artigiano acquista un'autovettura il costo è interamente indeducibile vero? L'iva invece si può detrarre al 40% ? Oppure non si detrae? E per le spese di carburante, manutenzione, lavaggio ecc... ?
> Inoltre se l'autoveicolo fosse stato acquistato prima del 2006, con quale percentuale detraggo l'iva sui suddetti costi citati inerenti la gestione dell'autovettura?  
> Per i professionisti invece come funziona? detraibilità al 25% del costo e 40% dell' iva? Stesso per i costi di carburante, manutenzione ecc...? E se l'auto fosse stata acquistata prima del 2006? Stesse aliquote o differenti? 
> Grazie anticipatamente per l'aiuto.

----------


## studio2010

> In questo stesso forum se ne è parlato fino alla nausea  
> E' sempre conveniente, prima di inserire nove discussioni, scorrerlo per verificare che non ci sia già la soluzione al proprio problema ! 
> ciao

  Scusami tanto Danilo ma sono nuovo del forum. Non ho mai partecipato a nessun forum fino ad ora, questa è la prima volta. Ho commesso l'errore per inesperienza. 
Comunque un'occhiata l'ho data e l'argomento è trattato si, ma in modo molto frastagliato, dispersivo e qualche volta impreciso.
Se puoi farmi la gentilezza, ti chiederei aiutarmi, di rispondere al mio precedente quesito, se vuoi naturalmente, o di potermi indirizzare a una specifica sezione del forum dove secondo te l'argomento è trattato in maniera completa. 
Scusami tanto ancora e grazie. Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non c'è bisogno di scusarsi. 
Allora:
- Se un titolare di partita iva artigiano acquista un'autovettura nel 2007 il costo è deducibile per il 40% (salve modifiche normative); l'iva si può detrarre al 40% se acquistata dal 27/6/07, nella misura del 50% se prima, ma non del 13/9/06; le spese di carburante, manutenzione, lavaggio ecc seguono la stessa sorte;
- se l'autoveicolo fosse stato acquistato prima del 2006, l'iva sui costi inerenti la gestione dell'autovettura è totalmente indetraibile; 
- per i professionisti funziona come le imprese, per quanto rigyarda l'Iva; per i costi, deducono il 25% per il 2006, ed il 40% (salve modifiche normative) per il 2007. 
ciao    

> Scusami tanto Danilo ma sono nuovo del forum. Non ho mai partecipato a nessun forum fino ad ora, questa è la prima volta. Ho commesso l'errore per inesperienza. 
> Comunque un'occhiata l'ho data e l'argomento è trattato si, ma in modo molto frastagliato, dispersivo e qualche volta impreciso.
> Se puoi farmi la gentilezza, ti chiederei aiutarmi, di rispondere al mio precedente quesito, se vuoi naturalmente, o di potermi indirizzare a una specifica sezione del forum dove secondo te l'argomento è trattato in maniera completa. 
> Scusami tanto ancora e grazie. Ciao

----------

